# Barbershop



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

Anyone here like barbershop? I'm in a chior - the best in north England. Its simplicity and richness is is so rewarding!


----------



## Josef Haydn (Mar 23, 2006)

My money is here my brother, Barbershop rules, we just prefer not to get our hair cut though!


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

Spirit of Harmony - most entertaining chorus in the world! We came 3rd in the 2006 convention competition!


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Still singing, EE?


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

Why don't you get girl barbershops? I like this one:


----------

